# I can't belive my luck - Good News!



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so happy... I called the hospital this morning to be advised of my blood test results for Monday. I was told that my Progesterone Level was 50!! & that the Clomind is finally working for me! I cannot believe it I was so sure that I would be getting bad luck and be spending another day off sick from work crying all day. Instread I am so happy I feel like hugging everyone!! 

although saying this I know that I still have a long way to go but its nice to get some good news for once as normally for me its always bad! 

I'm feeling a little guilty by posting this news as I know that there are so many ladies out there that do not share the same news.. for this I'm sorry and I keep my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats great news Emma!
I remember that feeling well  
lets hope that BFP isnt too far away


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well Done Emma

Now stick with it and keep up the good work

Love Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

great news...glad to hear you're ovulating...sending you positive vibes


----------



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

How fab! I remember when I got my first positive 21 day prog result, it really feels great to be on level playing field with everyone else, you go girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Good for you.  Baby dust


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Emma,

That is fantastic news, I will keep my fingers crossed that we get some more good news from you soon.

Take care
Tracy
xx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Congratulations babe, heres hoping it happens quite quickly for you


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Well done!  Good luck - you're off the starting blocks now


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

for you this month!

S
xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's kind words of support. You guys are the best!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

nice one Emma! Don't feel guilty, one less person worrying about it is a good thing! I got my first result back a couple of weeks ago and it was 46.1, so am glad too. now just wish i knew where af was, 19dpo and no sign. When are you due af? x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

is due next Monday 20th so fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

oooh good luck! if we are both pg then we will be close, so let me know how you get on! (i was due af anytime from cd33-36 and now on 3

good luck emma xxxxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Ho my god that would be like all my dreams coming true! I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Emma, you might want to change your info at the bottom of your message, its a bit confusing as BFP means you've got a positive pregnancy test!  I wouldnt want everyone congratulating you when you are going through a 2ww.  Lets hope its not long until you are putting it for real  
xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks flowerpit! I am getting too excited!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't blame you hun!!! its great news xxx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Excellant news!!!
Its nice when something goes your way isn't it?! Good luck and hope you get a BFP soon
Petal pie xxx


----------

